# Homebuilt utility trailer



## Bubaman (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the trailer I am building from a chassis my dad built many years ago.Also using the bed off of dads 1960 Dodge D100 he had when I was a kid. 

View attachment 2013-06-01 11.40.19.jpg


View attachment 2013-06-01 11.40.47.jpg


View attachment 2013-06-21 19.57.00.jpg


View attachment 2013-11-04 14.34.22.jpg


View attachment 2013-11-04 21.39.05.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2013)

That is one strong looking trailer!


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2013)

What are you planning to haul in it? And are you going to paint it a particular color?


----------



## Bubaman (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Havasu! When I build something I don't skimp. 

As far as what I am going to haul in it Austin. That will be whatever I can fit in it.  I am planning on painting the body blue and the fenders black with bedliner inside of it. The color scheme will match my pick up truck so they will look like a matched set. :rockin: I am going to use composite decking for the floor,add a bunch of tie down places and some E-trac on the sides for ratchect straps ect.


----------



## Admin (Nov 9, 2013)

Plans for a very useful trailer.  I thing those tie downs will prove very useful.
Do keep posting photos of the build and finished product.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 15, 2014)

Just finished a 5' X 6' trailer for my son.  It has a torsion axle, fold down / removable gate, and a tilt hitch. 

View attachment IMG_0773.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2014)

I need to get a small trailer, it would be nice to not haul my equipment trailer everywhere.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

The other day I was at my equipment rental place and they were getting rid of about 15 trailers. I picked up a 4 x 8 single axle with high sides, fresh paint, new tires and bearings and lights. Got it for 300 bucks. I'm happy.


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a great deal. Has luck always followed you?


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

NO, pretty much never, Growing up poor makes you look for things in a different way and find deals. I am good at finding deals. I am pretty unlucky with most things in my life.


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

Just looking at your wife and kids makes me think otherwise. You are a lucky dawg!


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

You don't have to live with them....


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, that's true.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

Actually they are not bad but I don't have or get time for myself anymore. I have to take time off work to get garage time.


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

You need a reliable, honest worker to be your supervisor, allowing you the time to play as if you are semi-retired.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

Are you applying?


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

As I told you before, only if I can wear Speedo's with my cowboy boots and cowboy hat on!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2015)

Fine with me. I'll be in the office.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 20, 2015)

Chris said:


> The other day I was at my equipment rental place and they were getting rid of about 15 trailers. I picked up a 4 x 8 single axle with high sides, fresh paint, new tires and bearings and lights. Got it for 300 bucks. I'm happy.



Have no idea what you picked up but some of those trailers built of light angle are lucky to carry themselves.  A relative bought a tandem skid steer trailer, loaded his skid steer, drove three hundred yards into a field.  Crossed a small relief in the hay field and the hitch folded.  Had to get an attorney to get his money back. It looked well built but certainly not worth the value they asked for it.
I like square tubing.  More expensive but long lasting.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 20, 2015)

I built another 6 x 10 for friends who like to borrow ( only need it a couple hours, can't own one for this usage time ).  I know the fenders will get scraped up so they will be painted next fall.  I just wish they owned something I could torture test.http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif 

View attachment IMG_0810.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Have no idea what you picked up but some of those trailers built of light angle are lucky to carry themselves.  A relative bought a tandem skid steer trailer, loaded his skid steer, drove three hundred yards into a field.  Crossed a small relief in the hay field and the hitch folded.  Had to get an attorney to get his money back. It looked well built but certainly not worth the value they asked for it.
> I like square tubing.  More expensive but long lasting.



Here is my cheap tailer, figured it has been abused for roughly 20 years then new bearings and wheels and paint. That is enough abuse that it should last for the little stuff I will use it for. 

I have used it quite a bit the last week, it's like having an extra truck bed with a ramp that I don't have to worry about scratching. I am happy with it so far. 

View attachment IMG_2575.JPG


View attachment IMG_2576.JPG


View attachment IMG_2577.JPG


View attachment IMG_2578.JPG


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 25, 2015)

That is built a lot heavier than the run of the mill economy types.  Rentals get rough treatment and when they return despite the abuse they have to look presentable.  I was looking for a spare tire / rim & wheel at a local store.  Best price I saw was $124.00.
Could never began to built your trailer for what you paid.  That is a bargain.


----------

